# Will cory cats eat cherry shrimp?



## fishtastico

I have a little gang of some adorable cory sterbei that were evicted from their previous home when I tore down my previous plant tank. They're hanging out in a 15 with some mollies who are in need of a healthy handful of salt (so the corys need to move again)

I would like to move them into the new plant tank (it's a 40 breeder) but I worry that they may make sport of the adult cherry shrimp (which are about 1/2" in size).

Will the corys attack food that is larger than their mouth or do they just scavenge along the bottom?

So far the shrimp are surviving with the small colony of rummynose tetras, cardinals, and one baby ancistrus - they have plenty of java moss and hidey holes in the driftwod.

I want to find a nice show tank for the corys but don't want to do this at the expense of the shrimp.


----------



## JanS

I _don't think_ the Cory's would bother adult shrimp, but if you have little ones, they may take the opportunity with them.

I've only kept my shrimp with dwarf Cory's and that's not a problem, and I would guess you'd be okay with the sterbei's too as long as you have plenty of cover for the shrimp.


----------



## oceans0516

I've kept Panda Corys with Red cherry shrimp and I've never seen them hunt shrimp in any size. They dine together like a happy family. ^_^ Maybe I just got lucky cuz it seems that my corys don't find food until its right under its nose...If a Cory gets a bit too close, the shrimp usually moves away faster than the Panda could catch up....but like Jan said, if you have good cover for the shrimp they should be fine.


----------



## THHNguyen

You might want to be careful if you have tiny babies... I know that my cories eagerly eat live daphnia which are a little bigger than newly hatched cherries. They might not actively pursue shrimp but I think that they will eat them if they can catch them.


----------

